# Rapido external bbq



## minkymoo (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have a 2005 rapido 986f fitted with a external bbq gas point, It appears to be a bayonet gas fitting , can anyone help with sourcing a fitting/hose that 
would fit, as maybe when the sun returns I can use this very handy extra ,
Thanks DAVID


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Is this what you are looking for link

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Bullfinch! Cough
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARAVAN-M...176&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=5&sd=330804644368&

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BULLFINCH...176&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=330804644368&


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Mine has one of THESE, any help


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Check out CAK Tanks for BBQ points

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

some more (a few different types)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...geo_id=32141&keyword=bbq+point+caravan&crdt=0


----------

